

JQuery Mobile 1.0.1 Released - micheljansen
http://jquerymobile.com/blog/2012/01/26/jquery-mobile-1-0-1-released/

======
untog
I'm using jQuery Mobile in an app I'm making and I _mostly_ like it. But
there's a delay in switching between pages that I just can't track down- all
of my pages are local so it's not an AJAX issue. I'm poking through the source
code to try and track down the source of the problem, but unless I can find a
fix it's going to be the dealbreaker that makes me switch to something else.

A shame, because other than this slowness it's a great platform.

~~~
fiznool
What you are experiencing might be down to the browser waiting for a double
tap when you tap on links and buttons. Google produced an article on
implementing fast buttons which describes this phenomenon:
<http://code.google.com/mobile/articles/fast_buttons.html>

From the article:

' ... mobile browsers will wait approximately 300ms from the time that you tap
the button to fire the click event. The reason for this is that the browser is
waiting to see if you are actually performing a double tap. For most buttons
we are developing we know that there is no double click behavior that we want
to handle, so waiting this long to start acting on the click is time wasted
for users. '

The article goes on to discuss how to mitigate against this problem. jQuery
Mobile's solution is to use virtual events to listen for touch events rather
than mouse clicks. Try listening for vmouseup instead of vclick, this could
solve the issue. See [http://jquerymobile.com/demos/1.0.1/docs/pages/page-
scriptin...](http://jquerymobile.com/demos/1.0.1/docs/pages/page-
scripting.html) for more details.

~~~
untog
It isn't that- I've looked into it myself.

The delay seems to occur somewhere between the pagebeforeshow and pageshow
events- so by that point the click action is definitely already registered.
But there must be some function call that slows the whole thing down,
interestingly, it _doesn't_ on the iPhone simulator, so presumably it's
relatively CPU intensive.

------
yesimahuman
Cograts Todd and team! Looks like some solid improvements in this release.

I am the co-founder of Codiqa (<http://codiqa.com>), and we are building tools
and services to make jQuery Mobile development easier and faster. We are
really excited about the project and hope we can help contribute to its
success.

~~~
zalew
your landing page looks very promissing, just what I wish I could use right
now. signed up for beta, good luck with launching soon!

------
sheppard
I used JQuery Mobile for the mobile version of our site. Performance is
definitely an issue. I believe that it will eventually improve with future
versions so I stuck with it and used just a subset of the features that had
acceptable performance. The compromise in performance was worth not having to
worry about cross-device compatibility.

Specific performance issues I ran into: 1) The page transitions were too slow
so I didn't use them at all and instead just do page reloads for everything.
<https://github.com/jquery/jquery-mobile/issues/3217>

2) The list structure causes scrolling to be too slow so I had to switch to
generating the CSS classes and html structures on the server:
<https://github.com/jquery/jquery-mobile/issues/2855>

------
Shalanga
Is just me or they take too much time to release new versions? For me it
compromise my development.

~~~
brunnsbe
i have done some testing for jQuery Mobile and the problem is that the amount
of devices is huge compared to desktop browsers. E.g. someone makes a change
to a CSS file to change something simple, but it still has to be tested on all
different platforms and devices. Still v1.1 looks promising.

